# Need Job



## tunahead (Sep 8, 2012)

Experienced, sober, drug free, responsible, reliable 100 ton capt. with decades of experience is looking for a position with an equally squared away owner.
Check my credentials at www.captbillsmith.com and/or call me at 631-495-6826
You'll be glad you did!
Thanks


----------

